# East of Jones Creek



## phishphood (Dec 15, 2006)

The important things is that we looked good getting our butts handed to us. No pictures to prove otherwise.


----------



## Guest (Dec 18, 2006)

Tony, did you guys go down the area that I marked as Crab Creek?


----------



## tojo (Dec 12, 2006)

No, a little to the north. Were you out???


----------



## Guest (Dec 18, 2006)

No, I wasn't out over the weekend. Hopefully, I will get in both some fishing and gigging this week. My step-son is out of school after Tuesday and he likes both!


----------

